# Free: Cordo double panniers



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Apr 2016)

Free to a good home, collect (mid Cheshire) or pay P&P
Complete with waterproof covers.


----------



## bikingdad90 (20 Apr 2016)

I'll have em. Let me know p and p please.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Apr 2016)

Will do tomorrow or Friday. Thanks


----------



## broady (20 Apr 2016)

I have those in the green colour and love them. I like how you can adjust them to fit different size racks. 
Wish it had a larger pocket on the side is the only thing I would like to change.


----------

